

The next Hacker News Seattle Meetup is Tuesday, October 4th at 6pm. - zacharycohn
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/

======
Mithrandir
In case you aren't in the Washington state area, there are other meetups
around the world.

[http://www.meetup.com/find/?keywords=Hacker+News&mcId=z9...](http://www.meetup.com/find/?keywords=Hacker+News&mcId=z98121&mcName=&lat=&lon=&userFreeform=&gcResults=&op=search&resetgeo=true&events=&submitButton=Search)

------
TimSchumann
I'll be there with the camera again, need get better at the photography
somehow.

More Photogenic Nerds Please.

~~~
zacharycohn
Thanks! You still need to send me some of those pictures though!

~~~
TimSchumann
Shoot me an e-mail i'll send 'em over tonight when I'm done with work and back
at home.

------
badhairday
I'm new to Seattle and I'm extremely excited for this meetup. New friends here
I come!

------
phil
I'm surprised to see nearly 100 people signed up so quickly. Excited to be in
town and finally able to make this one.

~~~
zacharycohn
I send the invite out to the Meetup group first, so people who are a part of
the group get "first dibs." Then I post to HN, and then I send a last message
out to the group to catch anyone who missed the first email/forgot/put it off.

There were about 90 people RSVP'd before I posted this thread up.

So if you want to be sure you get a spot next time, join the group and look
out for the announcement email! :)

------
xxpor
Blarg, I worked at 500 Boren this summer and am going to be back in Jan.
Hopefully I'll catch you guys then.

------
scottru
Super happy to be a sponsor!

~~~
zacharycohn
Happy to have you as a sponsor!

